# New Holland clutch problems



## Josh800 (Jan 8, 2019)

Hello everyone, can anyone give me some advice on what could cause the clutch in my 1995 New Holland SL 6640 to stick? Sometimes it will work and then it won’t. New master cylinder and all lines have been bled. I appreciate any help I can get.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

You should have a cover on the right side of the clutch housing end of the transmission. Pull that and have someone operate the clutch while you watch the hydraulic release bearing actuator. Make sure it is pressing and releasing and that the pressure plate is releasing.
Also check for water accumulation in the bottom of the housing.

Usually this problem requires the tractor be split and repairs made.


----------



## Josh800 (Jan 8, 2019)

I figured I was going to have to break it but was sure trying to avoid it. I appreciate the help, that’ll be the first thing I try.


----------

